# Window catch for a 690 GES



## Roelf (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everybody, Does anybody know where I can get a window catch that hold the fly screen and blackout screen together. It has 2 red buttons on either side. I believe it would be for a smaller size as it is for one of my Hobby 690 GES bedroom windows. In anticipation, thanks for you help


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi there, you could give this company a try
http://www.caravan-parts.org/100360/info.php?p=1&pno=0

They carry lots of parts for european vans, if you carn't find it under the Hobby menu give them a call as they my be able to get what you require.

Regards Nigel


----------

